# Need a long term caravan park site that allows dogs in Illawarra region



## nomad000 (Sep 2, 2012)

Just bought myself a caravan and need to find somewhere to put it!

I've been given notice where I am living and got sick of living under other people's roofs.

Can anyone tell me where I can get info about residential caravan parks? All my searches come up with holiday parks only.

Thanks


----------

